# Dandelion soap



## regansoap (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi everybody hope everyone well.

I just wondered if anybody has ever made dandelion soap with infused oo and a tea of dandelion.  It turns into a solidified mess hot process made two batches both turned into egg custard and seemed to be gelling on bottom and not at the edges gravitating inwards - so weird one a creamy colour and the other darker- same recipe.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 18, 2015)

I make dandelion soap with cocoa butter and it is my best soap.  I use dandelion infused OO and powdered dandelion  I do not use dandelion tea, I do not believe it will survive the temps.  I also do not believe it caused your problem , rather the FO you used.  Would you post your recipe, so people would give you some advice?


----------



## regansoap (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you dahlia I also added 2 oz cocoa butter and added the fragrance orange after the cook.  It's the nerdy far wife recipe ill dig it out.


----------



## Susie (Apr 21, 2015)

Please tell me you ran that through a lye calculator for yourself...


----------



## regansoap (Apr 22, 2015)

Susie I did but did think it was unusual but just thought it was HP so added after cook.   The fo did not hold up well mind.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Apr 27, 2015)

regansoap said:


> Thank you dahlia I also added 2 oz cocoa butter and added the fragrance orange after the cook.  It's the nerdy far wife recipe ill dig it out.



I used the nerdy farm wife recipe, but changed the oils up -- cocoa butter was in there.  Made one batch with infused OO and one with infused OO + Crisco -- the latter is much creamier!  That was my first Crisco batch, but not my last!  I thought the original nerdy recipe was CP with honey at trace???  I used infused OO and tea with honey at trace in both.  

Both turned out very nice, but like most recipes, I changed it.  I rarely follow any recipe to the "T", be it soap or food.  I like to run with someone's idea and put my own spin on it -- or use the ingredients I have on hand -- making many substitutions.  When I first started cooking I got so frustrated with cooks who raved about a recipe they had not followed.  Now, many years later, I'm one of those frustrated cooks that aggravates people   I wrote my recipe down and if you are interested I will give it to you.  Still, honey & EO at trace may not be for everyone.


----------



## regansoap (May 1, 2015)

Tbeck3597 hello I would love the recipe - only problem is cannot get crisco in uk could I sub palm oil?  Thank you for taking the time to help.


----------

